# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  PSA Wert ist 10,5 ng/ml .Frage ist "Active Surveillance" verlassen?

## Wolfman

Hallo lieber Ralf,
..ich freue mich,dass es jetzt dieses Forum Active Surveillance "AS" gibt;denn ich kenne derzeit niemanden mit AS.
Ich bin seit 2 jahren unter AS;die letzten PSA Werte sind 6,80 am 24.3.2014,7,70 am 4.7.2014,7,60 am 8.10. 2014,8,40 am 26.1.2015 und dann 2 Monate später am 3.3.2015 bei 10,5 ng/ml.
Damit müßte ich doch eigentlich AS verlassen oder? Der Urologe will den PSA Wert Ende April 2015 erneut bestimmen lassen.
Die Biopsien im November 2011 ergab einen Gleason Wert von 3+3 und im Juli 2013 ebenfalls 3+3.Die Prostrata ist vergrößert und Wasserlassen kein Problem.
Natürlich habe ich davor Angst,dass der PSA Wert noch weiter ansteigt.
Was soll ich tun oder gar lassen?
Gruß
Wolfman

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfman,

ich habe Deine Werte in diese Tabelle eingetragen. Du solltest sie Dir herunterladen, und die PDF-Datei mit den Erläuterungen dazu auch.

Bis auf die Messung vom 8.10., bei der ich einen Messfehler vermute, ist die Tendenz Deines PSA-Wertes eindeutig: Nach oben. Die mittlere Verdopplungszeit für die vergangenen zwölf Monate beträgt 1,5 Jahre  gemäß Leitlinie heißt das, die AS zu verlassen und eine "definitive Therapie" anzugehen, dass heißt OP oder externe Bestrahlung, _vielleicht_ noch Seeds, aber bei einer PSA-VZ von 1,5 Jahren würde ich davon abraten. Es hilft nichts, Du musst jetzt der Realität ins Auge sehen!

Ralf

P.S.: Wenn Du diesen Text noch nicht kennst, dann ist es jetzt an der Zeit, ihn herunterzuladen.

----------


## Wolfman

Lieber Ralf,
..das muß ich erst einmal verdauen und versuchen zu akzeptieren.Zur Tabelle:Ich sehe von der 1.-25.Messung in jeder Spalte die gleichen Werte,die nicht meine Werte sind-ich zitiere ohne Maßeinheit-: Volumen 27,gesamt PSA 4 etc
Danke auch für die Texte.
Gruß
Wolfman

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfman,

dass Du dies erstmal verdauen musst ist verständlich. Dir müsste aber klar gewesen sein, dass bei einem PSA-Wert von >10 ng/ml und einer PSA-VZ von <3 Jahren die AS aufzugeben ist.

Die in die Excel-Tabelle voreingetragenen Werte sollen dazu dienen, Dummy-Grafiken zu erstellen (PSA-, PSA-VZ- usw. Verläufe), das habe ich aber noch nicht in Angriff genommen. Ohne vorhandene Werte lassen sich solche Grafiken nicht erstellen. Lösche die voreingetragenen Werte einfach und trage Deine eigenen ein.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfman

Lieber Ralf,
...ja,ich beginne der Realität ins Auge zu sehen...Schwer genug!
2 Fragen noch:
1.Zur inneren-Seeds-und äußeren Bestrahlung frage ich mich,ob mein Blasenkrebs -3 OPs -1995,1997 und 2000-,der seit 2000 nachweislich Ruhe gibt,noch von Bedeutung ist für eine Bestrahlung.
2.Kann nicht auch Prostatitis -bakteriell oder abakteriell- die Ursache für die PSA Wert Erhöhung sein-der Urologe schließt ein bakterielle Prosatitis aus?
Gruß
Wolfman

----------


## Harald_1933

Die Beantwortung der zwei in Rede stehenden Fragen ist aus welchen Gründen auch immer irgendwie unter die Räder gekommen. Wolfman hat sich aber auch nicht erneut eingeklinkt. 

@Wolfman,

wie ist die aktuelle Situation?

*"Und alles wird sich ändern"

*Gruß Harald

----------

